# Clear corner lights and tail lights



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

I learn to save money without buying any of these.

All i did a was took an Heat gun (don't use an hair dryer please -_-; )and gentlely peeled off the paint from the Reflectors from the front corner lights. (Those were bitch to get off) And the tail lights were much easier. Its just takes paients and time.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Do you have some pics?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

When you peel the paint off.. is it from the inside of the housing or the outside.
Would it work for a 91-94 Sentra? I thought it was a died plastic/glass....


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

*sigh* why do I always find these things AFTER I spend money...


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

I'll get some pics up and do a demo sometime


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yes please show us this wonderful discovery


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

so you mean you can clear out your tail lights by taking them apart with a heatgun? I did that to my front corner lights, but I thought the tail lights were like dyed red plastic? Is it just a reflector that comes out?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *so you mean you can clear out your tail lights by taking them apart with a heatgun? I did that to my front corner lights, but I thought the tail lights were like dyed red plastic? Is it just a reflector that comes out? *


i guess it kinda depends....
i didn't get clear tail lights for my sentra because i wanted to stick with my stock and i didn't even wanna try using the head gun. 
i just did those for the corner lenese by talking the reflectors out and use the heatgun aganist them. But u don't wanna do it too long or it might melt the plastic.

I did use the heat gun on my freind tail lights on his Toyota Camery, and it work fine =)


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*B14!*

They are a coloerd plastic. If you pull them apart with this in mind its a waist of time and you will prob break the lense and be SOL.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> When you peel the paint off.. is it from the inside of the housing or the outside.


 Anyone know?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well, i dont have pashiontsts, but, can you teach me, when i do have the patiencess, how to clear out 200sx lights... i think


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

You CAN take the reflector out of the stock corners, but you CANT take the red out of the tails. The only thing under the tail lens is a clear plastic, which should not be left exposed....water WILL get in the tail light housing. *DONT TRY IT!!!*


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Do i have to repeat my self?*

B14 Sentra and 200 this will not work on! The lense itself is red and yellow. No If ands or buts about it. Trust me!


----------

